# Ipohne 3g Rogers Pay As You Go?



## terry947 (Jul 13, 2008)

Is there any way for me to get the Iphone 3g on rogers pay as you go? Say if i bought the iphone then canceled the contract would i be able to do that? If u guys know anyway please tell me!~!!!! thanks


----------



## ..........? (Dec 25, 2005)

terry947 said:


> Is there any way for me to get the Iphone 3g on rogers pay as you go? Say if i bought the iphone then canceled the contract would i be able to do that? If u guys know anyway please tell me!~!!!! thanks


you could try but early cancellation of a contract is VERY EXPENSIVE and i don't think you could get 3G data with pay as you go


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

There are no data plans on pay as you go, so it's a pointless endeavour.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Although you don't need a data plan if you use WiFi, yes?


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

If you really want it on pay as you go I would just get a first gen off ebay or craigslist.


----------



## terry947 (Jul 13, 2008)

so i cant jsut buy the iphione 3g and cancel the plan. pay all the fees and then block the data trough the iphone. And jsut get pay as you go on it. And use wifi for the safari and email stuff?


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

terry947 said:


> so i cant jsut buy the iphione 3g and cancel the plan. pay all the fees and then block the data trough the iphone. And jsut get pay as you go on it. And use wifi for the safari and email stuff?


There's no point in buying a 3G iPhone just to disable its 3G capabilities. The first gen phone is almost the same except for 3G and GPS. Like someone said above, just buy the first gen phone.


----------



## terry947 (Jul 13, 2008)

cant i just disable the data that comes into the phone not the 3g bc, i want gps and i just like this new iphone, i had the old on and i didn't like it that much.

Would that work?


----------



## bones349 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Where are the iPhones?? SW Ontario...*

I live in the Kitchener/Waterloo area. Does anyone know of a Rogers store that actually has 16 GB iPhones? I'd be willing to driver a far distance.. Missisauga?

Also.. I just realized that I started a new 3 year contract with Rogers back in September 2007, which got me a new phone. Roger's website sez I am not eligiable for a hardware upgrade.. is there anyway around this? Or will I be paying mad money?


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

To cancel a plan is 400$+ it would be retarted and yes you can disable data but there is honestly no point because of that charge to cancel your plan.


----------



## terry947 (Jul 13, 2008)

so let me get this straight, if i canceled my plans and payed the 400 dollar fee, pay as you go would work.?????????? (i dont want to use data ill just use wi-fi) I cant afford the cheapest plan....so this is my only option thanks


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Are you planning to use it as a cellphone?


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

terry947 said:


> so let me get this straight, if i canceled my plans and payed the 400 dollar fee, pay as you go would work.?????????? (i dont want to use data ill just use wi-fi) I cant afford the cheapest plan....so this is my only option thanks


Perhaps. AT&T prepaid (GoPhone) SIM cards did not work in the first gen. iPhones unless they were unlocked. If the same is true for the 3G then you wouldn't be able to pay the ECF and go prepaid unless Rogers agreed to let you use the same SIM card (i.e. switch your whole account over to prepaid). I don't know how flexible Rogers is in this regard--others can chime in with respect to that.

Alternatively, you could get a cheap $20/month (200 minutes) plan and keep the contract until you *really* wanted out.


----------



## teewee (Apr 30, 2006)

JustAMacUser said:


> Perhaps. AT&T prepaid (GoPhone) SIM cards did not work in the first gen. iPhones unless they were unlocked. If the same is true for the 3G then you wouldn't be able to pay the ECF and go prepaid unless Rogers agreed to let you use the same SIM card (i.e. switch your whole account over to prepaid). I don't know how flexible Rogers is in this regard--others can chime in with respect to that.
> 
> Alternatively, you could get a cheap $20/month (200 minutes) plan and keep the contract until you *really* wanted out.


question: if you went with a cheap 20/mo plan and signed for a 3yr voice contract at this rate, what would be the cost for the iphone? (no data)


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

teewee said:


> question: if you went with a cheap 20/mo plan and signed for a 3yr voice contract at this rate, what would be the cost for the iphone? (no data)


With Fido:

$20.00 (200 anytime minutes, no text, no weekends, nothing else)
$6.95 (SAF)
$0.50 (911)
+ Taxes (13% > 5%GST + 8%PST)
-------
$31.02 - 36 month contract obligation $1116.67

Add callerID and taxes
$38.93 - 36 month contract obligation $1401.43

Hardware - $281.37


----------



## terry947 (Jul 13, 2008)

i though about it real hard and im getting the voice/data plan with rogers which will be 55 a month plus tax. i dont want to get the 30 dollar data plan but i cant figure out how to stop the data into going through your iphone. My brother has one and ye.... unless u use wifi....i dunno


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

terry947 said:


> i though about it real hard and im getting the voice/data plan with rogers which will be 55 a month plus tax. i dont want to get the 30 dollar data plan but i cant figure out how to stop the data into going through your iphone. My brother has one and ye.... unless u use wifi....i dunno


How to stop data? Call Rogers' data dept. Done.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

terry947 said:


> i though about it real hard and im getting the voice/data plan with rogers which will be 55 a month plus tax. i dont want to get the 30 dollar data plan but i cant figure out how to stop the data into going through your iphone. My brother has one and ye.... unless u use wifi....i dunno


When I had prepaid with Fido, I did exactly what HowEver just stated. Called them up and asked them to block all data. Done like dinner and no need to worry.


----------

